# Ice Fishing - NOT



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Just a reminder guys/gals.....
All this winter I've been posting about the lack of "real" ice around here - well the local newspaper headline this AM "30 Fishermen rescued from ice in Oneida Lake (Sylvan Beach NY)"......
Local fire dept and state police rescued the 30 after a 75 foot wide break in the ice happened between them and the shore - opps!!!!
One of the fishermen noticed a change in his GPS while fishing and then saw the break in the ice...... guess the fish aren't really biting if'n you got to pay attention to a GPS unit.........
Be careful out there......


----------



## farmerDale (Jan 8, 2011)

Coulda been bad. Any vehicles get stranded? We have about three feet of good ice up here. Most areas have been good, but in aerated areas or areas with current, there is some danger. I saw an american ice fishing website one time. I was in absolute shock at the guys hoofing it out onto 2 inches of ice to try and catch fish. The bite has been slow up here for about 2 weeks. Toward the end of March it should pick back up.


----------



## DaleK (Sep 23, 2004)

Yep they rescued 4 here last week that were floating away on an ice floe. They were lucky they had cell phone coverage.
Still see lots of morons with ATVs and snowmobiles 20' from open water around here.


----------



## Cabin Fever (May 10, 2002)

About two weeks ago near here. 8,000 anglers and about 12,000 ice holes at the Worlds Largest Fishing Contest. $150,000 in prizes!


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

It's been a common occurance (sp?) here in Wisconsin!


Some fools go out on the ice and get stranded and they have to be rescued! I wonder if there is something in the drinking water. (Then again, I doubt they were drinking water. ).

Last weekend there was a big fisheree on one of our lakes. Dozens of vehicles went into the drink because they parked next to each other and the ice cracked. I couldn't believe nobody realized how fragile the ice is.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

36 inches of clear ice.


----------



## Tad (Apr 2, 2003)

Usually we have that problem the sheriff's chopper has to go out and pick up some people drifting to Canada but this year Lake Erie never froze so we didn't have any fisherman out there. I think they said it was the 6th time since records begain that the lake never froze. A good friends father used to go to the junk yard and buy a junk car for $200-$300 and they would take the doors off and drive it out on the lake to get to the good fishing spots. I asked why they took the doors off and he said just in case we here cracking........they only lost one car, and it was a long walk home!


----------



## Gianni (Dec 9, 2009)

Currently in MT if your rig goes through you have a fine to pay and daily EPA additions to it until it is out. I no longer drive on the ice with a truck.


----------



## Micheal (Jan 28, 2009)

Some nice pics, of both the large (very, very, large) group and lone person......
There was no mention of anything being left on the ice. Even the news clip didn't really show anything other then the air-boat zipping across the ice-water-ice-water-ice with the fishermen aboard....
The funny thing about it was the wife and I last Friday drove past another section of Oneida Lake and it was all open water - had waves and all. I made the comment then that "oh well, no ice fishin this year"........ guess I was sorta wrong?????


----------



## pheasantplucker (Feb 20, 2007)

I used to ice fish on Lake Erie when I was a kid. Always strange to be riding in a vehicle on the ice. I recall a few years ago, when ice broke off and many vehicles went to the bottom...


----------



## alleyyooper (Apr 22, 2005)

Local coast guard commander was on one of the local morning news programs telling fisherman and others to stay off the ice of lake Erie & Lake St.Clair because it wasn't safe and wasnt likely to get safe.
First off it was aired in the morning when most people are at work second place itwas only aired once so I am sure it missed most of the group that tends to do stupid stuff every fall and spring.

I totally agree they should foot the bill for the rescue when they know good and well the ice shifts with the wind in the spring. and this 4th warmest winter on record so far this year.

Most insurance companys drop you coverage once you drive on ice. Check your policy.

I supposed if one turned a blind eye to them that sooner or latter the dumb ones would be weeded out.


 Al


----------



## Guest (Mar 6, 2012)

We like trolling around here.
http://www.kare11.com/news/article/952522/396/Over-20-stranded-ice-anglers-rescued-on-Mille-Lacs


----------



## woodsy (Oct 13, 2008)

Caught a few of these this day:


----------



## Wyobuckaroo (Dec 30, 2011)

"Ice Fishing" is an oxymoron to me..........

NOT......... Going to sit out on the ice bundled up like a stuffed Teddy Bear. 

Several weeks ago now there was a big fishing contest on Lake Winnebago, and people were using a part of the lake for a parking lot. About 30 cars got wet. Or went down completely.......... :bash:

I will wait till the lake thaws and I can launch the boat in my shirt sleeves.....
:thumb:

Enjoy


----------



## Ardie/WI (May 10, 2002)

Wyobuckaroo said:


> "Ice Fishing" is an oxymoron to me..........
> 
> NOT......... Going to sit out on the ice bundled up like a stuffed Teddy Bear.
> 
> ...


I was posted about the incident in Post 5.

From what I gather at the local pub, that was an expensive fishing trip for some! Their vehicles completely dunked and some didn't have an insurance that covers such situations. OY!


----------



## YuccaFlatsRanch (May 3, 2004)

Stuck on Stupid. Even in McMurdo Station Antarctica the ice gets unsafe - too quickly. The C-141, C-5 and C-17 pilots love landing on the Ice Runway at McMurdo. When the loaded planes touch down the whole Ross Ice shelf actually flexes. The planes however have to moved every hour or so on the ice runway or the planes heat actually makes a permanent depression in the ice shelf.


----------



## tinknal (May 21, 2004)

For the given number of vehicles on the ice on a given winter day around here I don't think the risk is any greater than wrecking on the way to the lake. You just need to use a little common sense. I've spent 100s of days on the ice and have never seen anyone go in the drink, and I don't know anyone who has ever dunked a rig. People fear what they don't understand and I see a lot of foolish fear coming from people who don't know what they are talking about.


----------



## lonelytree (Feb 28, 2008)

If the ice isn't firm, I won't go out on it. I read a lot of stories about people going in. I won't chance it. This year we got a lot of snow before the ice went in well. I am gonna be ver wary of fishing past the 1st of May. Overflow is heniousdue to near record snow accumulations.


----------

